# solid surface sink removal



## Dan Ellard (Jun 14, 2011)

I need to remove a solid surface sink from a counter top that is close to the back splash.
I have designed a way to do this, but need a large diameter cutting bit. 

I have not been able to find one. probably because such a tool could be quite dangerous if ran over speed. 

the bit would resemble a 6" dia saw blade with a 3" bearing above the blade on a 1/2 inch shaft. 

would resemble velapec's 4 wing cutter but w/ larger dia. cutter.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum, Daniel

Such a large bit would seem to require a shaper table?

Not hand held, I trust.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Take a look at Pinske Edge. They also rent sink bowl removal tools made specifically for the purpose at $250/week. I believe that Art Betterley may make something similar. Several companies make the rigid slotting cutters used in this process (saws wow and flutter too much). One I know is Velepec in NY who sell through a few specialist suppliers like Speciality Tools, in the UK the obvious candidate is Titman who sell a 4-flute Corian sink repair groover which is made for the purpose

Regards

Phil


----------

